# How Do I Remove Spindle Shims On A Sb9"?



## Bradrock (Feb 28, 2016)

Acually it's the lowly 405 with the dreaded 1 3/8 x 10  spindle threads.
Anyhow I have a tad over 4 thou play on the spindle. With the same rod in the bore that I lifted on to measure play, I laid some wood on the bed & tapped a wood wedge under the rod  enough to put some good upward pressure on the non cap cap. Of course I removed the single clamping bolt. I'm having no luck getting the shim pack to budge at all. I can't even get a razor blade in there to break them loose. There is nothing protruding to grab on to either.
I'm not the first to try as it's obvious some monkey went at it with a screwdriver & hammer at some point.
I may have to do a tear down and pull the spindle to get at it from behind. But of course I'd rather not.
I decided to call it a night before my frustration made me do something stupid!

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you,  Brad


----------



## DSaul (Feb 28, 2016)

While you have the spindle out, just replace it with a newer 1.5 x 8 spindle.  I found a used one in good condition for $75 on ebay and now I can use commonly available back plates.  Plus the new spindles are hardened, where the 405 spindles were not.  My old spindle was pretty badly scored.  It was a pretty simple swap.  I just had to re-use the take up bushings from the old spindle, in place of the roller bearing that comes with the newer spindle.  There was not enough room between the bearing journals to use the bearing.  I actually had to add shims to the front bearing, because the old spindle was so worn that all the shims had been removed.


----------



## Bradrock (Feb 28, 2016)

I was told years ago that the oddball pitch change gears on the 405 would not mesh with the newer spindle gear end. Apparently that is not true.
Thank you for the info!

Brad


----------



## DSaul (Feb 29, 2016)

The change gears are different, but the teeth on the end of the spindle stayed the same on the newer ones.


----------



## lugnard (Mar 1, 2016)

You should really remove the spindle and inspect the condition of the felts. Mine were in bad shape and needed replacement. If the bearing surfaces are not scored badly and you don't mind the 1 3/8 thread just put 'er back together! The spindle change is nice tho... The real bugger is the left hand lead screw and half nuts!!

Harry


----------



## Bradrock (Mar 1, 2016)

I agree the old girl needs some love. After eight years of checking ebay constantly I recently got an eight inch faceplate so that's one point for keeping the orig spindle. I don't know if I will live long enough to find a four jaw or even a chuck back plate. I'm not skilled enough to machine a blank yet. I'm hoping to complete my SB13" project before any serious tear down of the 405. I hate to go without a lathe! Of course the 1932 13"er has hard to find threads also!
I got the shims out & there were plenty there. I removed .003 worth & now have .0015 play. It was a bugger separating them because they were mashed around the edges. On the gear end I had to take out .004 worth. Optivisors mandatory here!!
This is how I got the clearance to pull them out;


----------



## TommyD (Mar 1, 2016)

Was there any side to side play in the spindle?


----------



## Bradrock (Mar 1, 2016)

Yes, but I only had to take about 1.5 thou. out of that. I'll run lathe for a bit & re check everything. I had to spin lock collar way out to lift gear end of spindle to remove shims. The collar was preventing any lift.


----------

